# Mac OS X 10.5.7 verfügbar



## Newsfeed (13 Mai 2009)

Das Update bringt einige Verbesserungen mit und schließt 46 Sicherheitslücken. Ein Sicherheits-Update für Safari steht zusätzlich für Windows XP und Viste bereit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

